# Please Critique My Fl. Cracker Horse/Paint=))



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

All I can say is--she needs to put on some weight.


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

I am not going to say anything about the weight but I will say that it is not doing her any good being under weight and asked to perform doing barrels. 

How tall?
How Old?

Then I can give you my opinon...

*** EDIT *** Also looks to have a big head for cracker horse what makes you think FL Cracker? There are only about 800 of them in the US right now so its kinda a rare breed....


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

satrider said:


> All I can say is--she needs to put on some weight.



Like I Said. I just got her and she was like this. she was a abused rescue. She has come a LONG way! I asked for no comments on her weight because I just rescued her!!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

HorseLife97 said:


> Like I Said. I just got her and she was like this. she was a abused rescue. She has come a LONG way! I asked for no comments on her weight because I just rescued her!!!


It would have been helpful if you had mentioned you just got her in your original post.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Ok sorry. She is 13 Years old and 14.2 Hands and she is registered with the Fl cracker horse association as One Of The 50 Cracker horse paints... She Is rare. Sorry About the caps in some words I Getting Over that. =))


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

And Horselvr she is only Trotting the pattern. She Is Getting Started. No Competeing until she gets some meat on her bones.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll give it a shot but please note that I am only going on the pictures posted & reality may be very different.

Long-ish back with a goose rump.
Shoulder & hip angles don't match.
Long cannon bones.
Higher than ideal hocks.
Appears camped under but could be the pose.
Large non-feminine head, a bit of sunburn to muzzle?
Neutral expression.
Nice withers
I like her neck now but it appears she may have some developing muscle on the underside. From the pictures only, I would guess she either braces against a tie down/bit or carries her head high. 
Over all she is pretty.

I've never heard of a Cracker horse. Do you have a link to an informative site?


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

First off, hats off to you for rescuing a horse! 

Second, congrats on getting such a rare little girl.. Especially since she is pony sized!!

Now back to your original question....

I am assuming you are not intending on going pro with this horse, she is a bit older than what is typical in the big times... But I can say which should improve with weight and exercise her rump is very little. QH have big ol' rumps which gives them power to come out of the barrels. I would really work on getting some groceries on that girl and maybe supplement with a flax seed oil to help build up with out creating fat deposits. Even at a trot she is being asked to exercise beyond her bodies physical allowance. She may do it becuase she has heart but it is still not good for her at this time. So maybe just a walk through the pattern until she gains some weight. A walk through the pattern is just as good as a trot but less physically demanding. When I train my barrel horses I do not run them at all for the first year. They are walked through the pattern 5 or 6 times ( I have some tricks on how to get them to setup at a walk) then go work on something else. I do start my horses younger at about 4 years old but they never run or trot a pattern for a year. 

I cant see what kind of flexion she has which would be another important thing for her to have. Ground work her on her flexion to improve it ( I do it all the time with my horses even the ones who have great flexion) and if possible ride her up steep grades and make her walk. It will help build up those hind muscles. Stepping over things will also get those muscles in good shape (like logs and things where she really has to pick her feet up). 

When you look at her rump it is not round it is almost triangle in shape which shows a serious lack of muscle there which she will need in order to power out of the turns. Get that bum looking better and overall she will be ok.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Her breed has a natural high set head and are known for not getting very little muscles.. Here Is The Link too the official site.http://www.floridacrackerhorses.com


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

horselvr said:


> First off, hats off to you for rescuing a horse!
> 
> Second, congrats on getting such a rare little girl.. Especially since she is pony sized!!
> 
> ...


 Thank You!!! Definitely will do. Also, she will only be used local shows for 4D.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

HorseLife97 said:


> Her breed has a natural high set head and are known for not getting very little muscles.. Here Is The Link too the official site.http://www.floridacrackerhorses.com


Thank you, it was very interesting. They seem like nice all around using horses. I was familiar with the Spanish Colonial. 
Is your mare gaited?


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Yes, she is gaited. Just her canter though its like a racking canter but way faster and she picks up her feet. I will put a video up tomorrow or the next on horse videos and tag you so you can see.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

New Pics I Took Of Her Today Now Critique This Haha She Gained some weight and muscle. please notice that the light is reflecting her back and it blends..


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

She is looking better already. Her ribs are not as defined, he butt does not have such a steep slope to it now either. You are doing good with her. Continue to work on her butt and build it up for the power out of the barrels.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Those Pics I Posted too start the thread were from 4 days ago so this is how much improvement she made from monday-thursday !!!


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Can U Critique her now? like whats wrong and whats right on her?


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

HorseLife97 said:


> Thanks Those Pics I Posted too start the thread were from 4 days ago so this is how much improvement she made from monday-thursday !!!


Wow. ?


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Wow? Wat?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure how the photos can show her downhill but she is not in real life. It looks like she is standing on pretty level ground.

Not impressed by the very upright angle of her shoulder. Her neck looks to be ewe necked to me, not just underdeveloped.

Big plain head only accentuates her neck. Long back.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

HorseLife97 said:


> Ok sorry. She is 13 Years old and 14.2 Hands and she is registered with the Fl cracker horse association as One Of The 50 Cracker horse paints... *She Is rare*. Sorry About the caps in some words I Getting Over that. =))


And a rescue.

Hmm.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Here Is a better pic. now judge her.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That photo is not helping my opinion of her at all.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

When did you get this horse and when was she started on barrels? And she's just trotting the pattern.... Right?



> "She Is NOT burnt out. People Always say that and she was just started in september and is only fast loping the pattern right now. 0.o "


If your horse needs to gain weight you probably shouldn't be riding her this much:



> She Doesnt know about her crow hopping on poles... I only meet up with her once a month and im 13 years old for god sakes get off my back. I Trail ride on her 5 times a week and arena work twice a MONTH and she is not perfectly trained and im not perfect...


ETA: From this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/crow-hopping-horse-86251/page4/


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Well I asked U too critique Her, Its not your business of how I ride and when I ride...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok. If you would like a critique can you please post a square side on shot on level ground? Then I can give you an accurate critique. The pics that have been posted do not show her to an advantage.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

To the OP: Please remember when asking for a critique you are asking members for their honost opinions, some of which you may not be fond of, especially since you are posting pictures of a beloved friend. Another thing to remember is to post good pictuers from the side view, front and back.

To all posting, please remember to follow the conscientious ettiquette policy when typing your responses and last, please remember the horseforum rules.

*4- Please do not use excessive Net-Speak.
*Please spell out your words. For example: Say "Your" instead of "ur", and say "to" instead of "2" etc. Keep in mind, that not all members of this forum speak English as a first language, it is already hard enough for them to translate our slang terms but the net-speak makes it a lot harder for them, since there is no way to translate it. Furthermore, do not type in all caps, or in alternating caps, or use excessive exclamation points or question marks. (Example. DONT TYPE LIKE THIS oR LiKe ThIs!!!!!111!!!!!????///)


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

HorseLife97 said:


> Here Is a better pic. now judge her.



Still not a good picture to judge her by.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Best body pictures I have right now.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you have a video of her walking, running walking and ambling?? I would love to see it.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

I can get one in the morning =DD she only does the florida cracker horse version of the racking canter


----------



## touchofsleep (Mar 9, 2011)

natisha said:


> It would have been helpful if you had mentioned you just got her in your original post.


 I kind of figured right away on the first post that she was probably a new horse.... a little bit of common sense goes a long way.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

touchofsleep said:


> I kind of figured right away on the first post that she was probably a new horse.... a little bit of common sense goes a long way.


If you had read the OP's other posts you would not necessarily think 'new' though, since the OP claims to have had this horse for months and has been showing, etc.


----------



## HorseLife97 (May 9, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> If you had read the OP's other posts you would not necessarily think 'new' though, since the OP claims to have had this horse for months and has been showing, etc.


I said 3 months. Which is still new


----------

